# 3 cycles



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, i've been cubing a lot of months but i got into blindfolding just one week ago, my first solve was about 5 minute and now i have solves of ~3:30
actually i'm using the pochman method for both edges and corners, but someone suggested me to use a 3 cycles method for corners but i don't really know anything about it
can someone explain me or link me an usefull tutorial? thx


----------



## KConny (Nov 25, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=3+cycle+guide+blindfolded&l=1


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Nov 25, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/ rocks man! I am gonna use it to everyone now. Thanks anyway.


----------



## nigtv (Nov 26, 2009)

siva.shanmukh said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/ rocks man! I am gonna use it to everyone now. Thanks anyway.


It's nifty but it's used way too much, sort of like RTFM, sometimes not really helpful, just rude, although in this case probably ok? 

3 cycles are awesome, I was under the impression that was the most common method of doing corners BLD


----------

